# Clendening shore access?



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

My 13 year old son wants to fish for blues for his birthday. Haven't tried Clendening yet and wanted to know how the shore access is there. Looking for shallow flats close to creek channel or deep water. They should be awakening from their slumber! Any general area information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not much at clendenning. You got the dam, 799 area and both boat ramps that's about it. I would try Seneca before clendenning. I fish both prety regularly and catch way more blues at Seneca. They seem to be doing pretty well at Seneca.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

If your talking about blue cats I don't believe Clendening has them.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Clendening has been stocked with blues since 2015. Atwood is on the list to be stocked for the first time this year


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

fishing_marshall said:


> Clendening has been stocked with blues since 2015. Atwood is on the list to be stocked for the first time this year


Nice to know! I had no idea that the state started stocking blues in there


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually happed to be down there with a cabin and we walked down to get on our boat to go out and talked to the DNR stocking them. tiny little devils. A couple of them got stuck on the rocks while they were getting pumped out so I waddled down and toss them in the lake. oh BTW they still have VERY sharp horns and an attitude. For only 3 inches long it still packed a punched (No dirty comments)


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We did well at seneca last year with flatheads and stripers but no blues. It would be nice to have blues in Atwood. That lake is close to our house. Once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I assume Atwood is a decent channel cat fishery. Will figure that lake out sooner or later since it is only 20 minutes away. I don't think there is a lake in ohio you can't catch channel cats in. Lol


----------

